# Obstruction testing fire sprinkler



## cda (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone requireing obstruction testing???

if so how is it going??

14.2* Obstruction Investigation and Prevention.

14.2.1  An inspection of piping and branch line conditions shall be conducted every 5 years by opening a flushing connection at the end of one main and by removing a sprinkler toward the end of one branch line for the purpose of inspecting for the presence of foreign organic and inorganic material.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't believe that we have been, but I'm going to look into it when I get back to work.


----------



## depfm66 (Apr 15, 2010)

CDA,

   I have required several businesses in my juristiction to have obstruction testing. This is mainly because the building has had the sprinkler system shutoff for more than one year or no documented inspection in at least five years. I would reference NFPA 25 Obstruction Investigations. I am concerned about MIC and we also have very hard water in our area. I have a mall that is over thirty years old and never had a sprinkler system inspecteion. My juristiction has a histiory of not inforcing the fire code. It's pathetic really. The contractor will arrange to me to be there to view the inside of the pipe. I am very hesitant to accept pictures of obstruction investigations. I have a real mess on my hands because no one has ever inspected these buildings properly. Why do you ask? NFPA 25 is a good guide for this issue. Best of luck.

Jeremy Searfoss


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2010)

just some of those little hidden requirements in 25 and 13 that are not enforced, installed, etc.....


----------



## RJJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Only one in the last year. The re work on the system required a flow test dry system. 4.5 minutes to the Inspectors test blow off. Just a little over the 60 second mark. I found multiple obstructions. They now have a new sprinkler contractor.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 16, 2010)

Growth in out region was so fas, that most of the automatic sprinkler systems are less than 5 years old..........But they will be checked in accordance with NFPA 25.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

View attachment 197

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Just had some work done on a preaction system piping.  Due to lack of maintenance this is what we found.  It is a good reason to conduct obstruction testing or at least do a flush.

View attachment 108


View attachment 108


/monthly_2010_04/572953b6a11db_PreactionSystem.jpg.0af051df0bd4e16715f73cde499980a5.jpg


----------

